# Batch of tigrinums



## Hugorchids (Jun 20, 2020)

It’s tigrinum season! Enjoy everyone and have a great weekend!


----------



## musa (Jun 20, 2020)

Wow, that looks great! Never have seen such a bouquet of tigrinums.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2020)

What a cute group of friends! Looking healthy and vigorous! Congrats on growing them well!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2020)

musa said:


> Wow, that looks great! Never have seen such a bouquet of tigrinums.



Me neither! That is something special.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 20, 2020)

I swoon, I die! 

Kudos for the great growing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2020)

just WOW


----------



## GuRu (Jun 20, 2020)

I agree completely so far I haven't seen such a great display of P. tigrinums in flower. If I counted correctly there are 6 pots in the bowl?



Guldal said:


> I swoon, I die! ..........



Jens, how good you waited a bit to write these words before you swooned and died.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice! What is your culture for the tigrinums? (and is that an herbaceous peony in a pot in the background?)


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 20, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice! What is your culture for the tigrinums?


Yes, please. I've had a bushy pot of them for years but the growths don't get very big (5") and don't bloom. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2020)

Really nice, thanks for sharing,


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 20, 2020)

great display !!! how do you grow them ?


----------



## Hugorchids (Jun 21, 2020)

GuRu said:


> I agree completely so far I haven't seen such a great display of P. tigrinums in flower. If I counted correctly there are 6 pots in the bowl?
> 
> 
> 
> Jens, how good you waited a bit to write these words before you swooned and died.


Thank you all! There are 14 blooms and i think 11 pots of different sizes.


----------



## Hugorchids (Jun 21, 2020)

Rockbend said:


> Yes, please. I've had a bushy pot of them for years but the growths don't get very big (5") and don't bloom. Any help would be appreciated.


I grow them in a variety of different temperate and environment, i think they appreciate a cooler spot in the greenhouse. night time temperate in the mid 50's is ideal and day time temperature not to exceed 75 or 80 for any extended period of time. year round watering but i slightly taper off during the winter months. I had a few that bloomed much earlier Jan/Feb but this year; the majority all seems to bloom at once in June this month. There's a bit trial and error involved, but clean water, good air movements and high humidity is a plus.


----------



## Hugorchids (Jun 21, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice! What is your culture for the tigrinums? (and is that an herbaceous peony in a pot in the background?)


good eye, it is a tree peony =)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 21, 2020)

Hugorchids said:


> I grow them in a variety of different temperate and environment, i think they appreciate a cooler spot in the greenhouse. night time temperate in the mid 50's is ideal and day time temperature not to exceed 75 or 80 for any extended period of time. year round watering but i slightly taper off during the winter months. I had a few that bloomed much earlier Jan/Feb but this year; the majority all seems to bloom at once in June this month. There's a bit trial and error involved, but clean water, good air movements and high humidity is a plus.


Agreed. I find the tigrinums do like a little cooler winter night temperatures, around the 14-16C range to set buds. Two of three tigrinums I have are now in low bud (one each only though, but hey, they're alive lol). In summer they are grown hot like the rest of the gang.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for the culture info. What media mix are you using?


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 21, 2020)

OMG!!!!Wonderful display!!!


----------



## Hugorchids (Jun 21, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks for the culture info. What media mix are you using?


mostly orchiata with perlite and charcoal, sometimes I'll add some dolomite if i can find it. I've also grow one in sphrag and clay pot since it was rooting well.


----------



## Hugorchids (Jun 21, 2020)

I've sold a few flasks to members here some years ago--I'm wondering how they are doing?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 21, 2020)

Awesome display! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 21, 2020)

Hugorchids said:


> mostly orchiata with perlite and charcoal, sometimes I'll add some dolomite if i can find it. I've also grow one in sphrag and clay pot since it was rooting well.


Me too!


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 22, 2020)

Hugorchids said:


> I've sold a few flasks to members here some years ago--I'm wondering how they are doing?


Please sell some more!


----------

